# NCEES Record Review Time



## rktman (Mar 4, 2011)

For those who have gone through the NCEES record process, how long did it take them to review your information before issuing your record (after all information is received)?

Thanks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't remember for sure, but it didn't take long once they received all the materials. I would say it was about 2 weeks, maybe a little less.


----------



## momech (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, I recall it taking about 2 weeks.


----------



## Bman (Mar 4, 2011)

Two weeks sounds about right once you have everything submitted. Getting everything submitted on the other hand....


----------



## rktman (Mar 14, 2011)

FYI Got it back today. It took 2-3 weeks from the time when they received everything.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thought I would chime in here since I just recently received my NCEES record number as well. I started the whole process on 1/19/11. I received my record number on 2/18/11 so the whole process took about 1 month for me.


----------



## JEre (Mar 28, 2011)

I started process last week on Tuesday. I submitted all info initially required later that day. On Thursday of same week I received an email from NCEES that notified me all additional documents required were ready to be sent out by me and located on my NCEES record page for download. The next day (last Friday) everything required by me went out. I'll follow up when I get # as I am doing things as fast as possible and all my references agreed to send out their paperwork today. ( I gave them all a gift card to cheesecake factory to 'help' them get it done fast!


----------



## SUPRCiv (Mar 28, 2011)

JEre said:


> I started process last week on Tuesday. I submitted all info initially required later that day. On Thursday of same week I received an email from NCEES that notified me all additional documents required were ready to be sent out by me and located on my NCEES record page for download. The next day (last Friday) everything required by me went out. I'll follow up when I get # as I am doing things as fast as possible and all my references agreed to send out their paperwork today. ( I gave them all a gift card to cheesecake factory to 'help' them get it done fast!


None of my business, but I'll say it anyway - Be careful giving gifts to references. It may be viewed as a breach of the code, and no not the pirate code... arrr.


----------



## hombre (Mar 28, 2011)

SUPRCiv said:


> JEre said:
> 
> 
> > I started process last week on Tuesday. I submitted all info initially required later that day. On Thursday of same week I received an email from NCEES that notified me all additional documents required were ready to be sent out by me and located on my NCEES record page for download. The next day (last Friday) everything required by me went out. I'll follow up when I get # as I am doing things as fast as possible and all my references agreed to send out their paperwork today. ( I gave them all a gift card to cheesecake factory to 'help' them get it done fast!
> ...


Is this true if you send them a gift after the exam? I planned on sending thank yous and gift cards to the engineers I used as references.


----------

